# Những thực phẩm khiến trẻ bị vàng da mà mẹ không hay biết



## Vũ Thu Hằng

Rất ít mẹ biết rằng, nếu cho trẻ ăn nhiều những thực phẩm này sẽ dẫn tới vàng da ở trẻ.

*1. Lạm dụng rau chân vịt khiến trẻ vàng da*
Mặc dù được mệnh danh là “siêu thực phẩm” nhưng các chuyên gia khuyến cáo, lạm dụng chế biến loại rau này có thể khiến trẻ bị vàng da.

Theo PGS.TS Nguyễn Tiến Huy - ĐH Nagasaki Nhật Bản, rau chân vịt là một trong những loại thực vật chứa nhiều caroten mà nhiều bà mẹ không hay biết.




_Chúng ta thường quan niệm, chỉ có những loại củ quả màu vàng mới gây vàng da, rau xanh thì không. (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Đây được xem là “siêu thực phẩm” đối với trẻ khi bước vào độ tuổi ăn dặm bởi lượng vitamin dồi dào. Ngoài canxi, megie tốt cho xương, rau chân vịt còn được cho là bổ sung sắt và kali, hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ và tuần hoàn máu.

Nhiều trẻ mắc chứng cận thị cũng được cha mẹ cho ăn “siêu thực phẩm này” để cải thiện thị lực… Sở dĩ, màu vàng dễ nhận biết khi chứa carotene trong rau chân vịt đã bị che khuất bởi màu xanh của chlorophyll có trong rau.

*2. Đu đủ chín*
Đu đủ chín có vị ngọt, thơm ngon và hấp dẫn, tuy nhiên, ít mẹ biết rằng, cho trẻ ăn nhiều đu đủ sẽ có những tác hại đáng sợ như thế nào. Trong đó, đu đủ có thể gây đau dạ dày, không thích hợp cho người tiêu hóa kém, người bị bệnh loãng máu, cơ địa dị ứng và gây vàng da. Đu đủ có nhiều beta caroten, khi ăn nhiều sẽ dẫn tới tình trạng vàng da lòng bàn ta bàn chân, mu bàn tay, mu bàn chân.

Để cải thiện tình trạng này, mẹ nên cho bé ăn đu đủ với lượng vừa đủ để các triệu chứng vàng da thuyên giảm.

*3. Bí đỏ*
Bí đỏ là thực phẩm “vàng” được khuyến khích thường xuyên cho trẻ ăn dặm giúp trẻ phát triển não bộ và sáng mắt.

Theo các bác sĩ, bí đỏ rất giàu tiền vitamin A, khi ăn vào sẽ được cơ thể chuyển hóa thành vitamin A dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên, khi quá nhiều vitamin A nạp vào cơ thễ dần tới thừa tiền chất vitamin A. Chất này sẽ nằm ở gan và dưới da nên mẹ sẽ nhận thấy trẻ có dấu hiệu vàng da.

Tuy nhiên, đây không phải là vàng da do gan mà do ăn nhiều bí đỏ. Mẹ chỉ cần thay đổi chế độ ăn uống, bệnh vàng da sẽ nhanh hồi phục.

*4. Gấc*
Gấc được coi là thực phẩm giàu vitamin A và chế biến thành tinh dầu gấc giúp bổ sung vitamin A cho trẻ nhỏ. Chính vì giàu vitamin A nên nếu trẻ dung nạp quá nhiều dẫn tới thừa vitamin A và gây vàng da.

Do đó, nếu mẹ muốn cho trẻ ăn các thực phẩm giàu vitamin A thì chỉ nên ăn với lượng vừa phải, tuần ăn từ 2 – 3 lần. Không nên ăn liên tục, thường xuyên vì sẽ gây hại nhiều hơn lợi.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## bautroimauxanh

Nhiều trẻ mắc chứng cận thị cũng được cha mẹ cho ăn “siêu thực phẩm này” để cải thiện thị lực… Sở dĩ, màu vàng dễ nhận biết khi chứa carotene trong rau chân vịt đã bị che khuất bởi màu xanh của chlorophyll có trong rau.


----------

